# Screenshot Feature



## TheVelocirapture (Dec 25, 2017)

Using my current setup, if I'm playing a game and need to take a screenshot in order to share something with someone, the current process I need to take is:
Set preview scaling to canvas size
Resize window
Take screenshot
Open GIMP
Crop
Save png

If I need to take a screenshot, this process takes forever and really disrupts my workflow. It would be so much easier if we could just have an option in the toolbar that takes a png or a hotkey that takes a png of the canvas and saves it in a predetermined folder. Other software does exist that has this functionality, but getting them to work perfectly with OBS can be incredibly difficult if not impossible.

If this functionality was included in OBS, it would make sharing screenshots of games significantly less cumbersome.


----------



## firewater (Jan 23, 2018)

I've tried to register a billion times in order to ask this very same thing. PLEASE add this feature! The other two software that have it (FRAPS/Bandicam) are Windows-only, really clumsy, not open source, not free, and soon-to-be obsolete.


----------



## Wahooney (Aug 15, 2018)

This is especially useful for taking screenshots in high action games, when you want to take multiple screenshots quickly. Alt-Print Screen still requires entering image editing software to save to disk, which means you can only take one shot per session. There's also Windows+Print Screen, but that doesn't seem to work with most games (for me anyway :P), so yeah, please, it'll be great!

If it can be so deeply implemented that we could choose which scenes or sources we screenshot that would be fantastic.

Thanks!


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 16, 2018)

There is a pull request for a screenshot feature currently open, but it be delayed until at least v23 in order to give time for the settings dialog to undergo an overhaul.


----------



## trymeouteh (Apr 1, 2019)

I want to fully switch to linux and OBS doesn't support screenshots. I have to use Fraps for screenshots and I would rather ditch fraps for good and use OBS instead.


----------



## Buchtis (May 26, 2019)

Please add an option to be able to screenshot the OBS 'Preview Window'. I'm trying to compare screenshots between different color/black levels and it's extremely awkward and time consuming.


----------



## huskereurocat (Nov 29, 2019)

Is taking a screenshot still not a possibility with OBS?


----------



## TerraKOT (May 6, 2020)

Is taking screenshot still not available (in May 2020)?


----------



## Slaviy (Aug 5, 2020)

*When...* :(


----------



## Deleted member 175885 (Aug 6, 2020)

Solution1:
Why not just use sharex to take a screenshot of your fullscreened game?
And you can set that screenshot to copy directly to your clipboard or you can set it to save that screenshot as a file to a certain folder.

Solution2:
Or if you have a separate monitor and are running obs on it, why not use sharex to select the area of your screenshot, and have the area be your OBS preview. That way, when you take the screenshot, you can have the screenshot include you too, assuming you're using a webcam.
That's what I do.

Here is a screenshot of solution 2 I just mentioned. Ignore the effects.
I just save the screenshot of myself (the dimensions are my obs preview video) to a certain folder and use that file as the background of my credits scene. You could use the screenshot anyway you like.


----------



## lucasryw (Aug 26, 2020)

I need this. Tired of geforce experience bugs.


----------



## homebro2000 (Aug 26, 2020)

I am not sure if I can post this here, but this gentleman has created screenshot plugin that works wonderfully








						GitHub - synap5e/obs-screenshot-plugin: An OBS Studio filter plugin to save screenshots of a source/scene
					

An OBS Studio filter plugin to save screenshots of a source/scene - GitHub - synap5e/obs-screenshot-plugin: An OBS Studio filter plugin to save screenshots of a source/scene




					github.com


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 26, 2020)

Screenshot functionality will be in the next release, v26.


----------



## homebro2000 (Aug 27, 2020)

About when can we expect to get V26?


----------



## vinobastin (Aug 27, 2020)

TheVelocirapture said:


> Using my current setup, if I'm playing a game and need to take a screenshot in order to share something with someone, the current process I need to take is:
> Set preview scaling to canvas size
> Resize window
> Take screenshot
> ...


 i just learning about tjis obs make an chat for everyone


----------



## Colombia2020 (Sep 14, 2020)

homebro2000 said:


> I am not sure if I can post this here, but this gentleman has created screenshot plugin that works wonderfully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate, can you tell me how to install this plugin? I read that a plugin must be .dll and in this github I cant find a dll file, sorry to being a noob with github and this things..

And, I read that the file is overwritten everytime, at least that was what I understood with my basic english, I need different photos from a document and all in .png (no raw)... , hope you can help me, thank you


----------



## GeeMack (Sep 14, 2020)

Colombia2020 said:


> And, I read that the file is overwritten everytime, at least that was what I understood with my basic english, I need different photos from a document and all in .png (no raw)... , hope you can help me, thank you



If you are willing to upgrade to the beta OBS Studio version 26, it has a built-in screen shot utility which you activate with a hot key. It creates PNG images with unique time and date based filenames. Find links to release candidates for version 26 on the OBS Studio Release page.


----------



## Kashimus (Dec 17, 2020)

For me this built in screenshot function never worked.No matter what hotkey i tried.


----------



## WBE (Jan 3, 2021)

Kashimus said:


> For me this built in screenshot function never worked.No matter what hotkey i tried.


Maybe it's merely a matter of documentation. The screenshot functionality does _not_ put a screenshot at the clipboard, as one might expect. Neither does it save a screenshot image automatically at the Windows standard *Pictures* folder.

Upon taking a screenshot, a png image will be saved automatically at the same folder as your recordings (*Settings*, *Output*, tab *Recording*, *Recording Path*). Filenames have naming *Screenshot yyyy-mm-dd hh-mm-ss.png* automatically, just as recordings do.

Screenshots can be taken by 

right clicking anyware at the *Program* pane and selecting *Screenshot (Program)*.
A hotkey can be set (*Settings*, *Hotkeys*): *Screenshot Output*.
right clicking anyware at the *Preview* pane and selecting *Screenshot (Preview)*.
No hotkey assignment possibility.
right clicking anyware at the *Preview* pane and selecting *Screenshot (Source)* for the currently selected source. Please note that this applies to the selected source within the *Sources *list (dock), that is by default at the bottom of the OBS screen. Only by right clicking at a specific source within the Preview pane, that source will not be selected. To do that: left click it first.
A hotkey can be set: *Screenshot Selected Source*.


----------



## Kashimus (Jan 11, 2021)

WBE said:


> Maybe it's merely a matter of documentation. The screenshot functionality does _not_ put a screenshot at the clipboard, as one might expect. Neither does it save a screenshot image automatically at the Windows standard *Pictures* folder.
> 
> Upon taking a screenshot, a png image will be saved automatically at the same folder as your recordings (*Settings*, *Output*, tab *Recording*, *Recording Path*). Filenames have naming *Screenshot yyyy-mm-dd hh-mm-ss.png* automatically, just as recordings do.
> 
> ...


I tried still nothing,tried with recording on recording off streaming on streaming off,maybe the problem is for me i set up the recording path in advanced formatting since you can do it "\%CCYY-%MM\%DD-%A\%CCYY-%MM-%DD-%a-%hh-%mm-%ss" like this so i can see and in output F:/Recordings/obs so it will make a folder in the obs folder with the date "2021-01" and in this folder another with the date of the day and name "09-saturday"
the other screenshots in the folder are made with 3rd party software,and an older screenshot plugin,before i discovered obs have this function with the new update
i will try to revert the saving options "\%CCYY-%MM\%DD-%A\%CCYY-%MM-%DD-%a-%hh-%mm-%ss" back to "normal"
youtubevideo link: https://youtu.be/KndUFqSpqQc


----------



## Kashimus (Jan 11, 2021)

Kashimus said:


> I tried still nothing,tried with recording on recording off streaming on streaming off,maybe the problem is for me i set up the recording path in advanced formatting since you can do it "\%CCYY-%MM\%DD-%A\%CCYY-%MM-%DD-%a-%hh-%mm-%ss" like this so i can see and in output F:/Recordings/obs so it will make a folder in the obs folder with the date "2021-01" and in this folder another with the date of the day and name "09-saturday"
> the other screenshots in the folder are made with 3rd party software,and an older screenshot plugin,before i discovered obs have this function with the new update
> i will try to revert the saving options "\%CCYY-%MM\%DD-%A\%CCYY-%MM-%DD-%a-%hh-%mm-%ss" back to "normal"
> youtubevideo link: https://youtu.be/KndUFqSpqQc



Sorry for double post the problem was as i figured the extra saving options ("\%CCYY-%MM\%DD-%A\%CCYY-%MM-%DD-%a-%hh-%mm-%ss" the \  ) in the advanced menu "blocks" the screenshoting process,reverting back to %CCYY-%MM%DD-%A%CCYY-%MM-%DD-%a-%hh-%mm-%ss it worked like a charm
video link : https://youtu.be/2xOIEYiyQ3w


----------



## Kashimus (Jan 11, 2021)

Kashimus said:


> Sorry for double post the problem was as i figured the extra saving options ("\%CCYY-%MM\%DD-%A\%CCYY-%MM-%DD-%a-%hh-%mm-%ss" the \  ) in the advanced menu "blocks" the screenshoting process,reverting back to %CCYY-%MM%DD-%A%CCYY-%MM-%DD-%a-%hh-%mm-%ss it worked like a charm
> video link : https://youtu.be/2xOIEYiyQ3w


Sorry for third on github i posted this and got a solution for it my saving string was/is wrong the first \ is not needed.


----------

